# Substitute For Corn Grits



## dial90 (4/3/06)

Hi,

I found an American recipe that I want to try. It includes an ingredient called Corn Grits. Where can you get these in Australia, or what is a substitute for them?

Regards

Gavin


----------



## barfridge (4/3/06)

I'd substitute flaked maize. Thomas Fawcet make one, and it's available at any good HBS. In Perth, Roy at TWOC had it last time I was down there (Bibra lake). Or Neil at IHBS in bayswater should be able to get it for you if bibra lake is too far to travel.


----------



## dial90 (4/3/06)

Thanks barfridge. I go to TWOC quite a lot so I'll ask Roy next time I'm there.


----------



## Screwtop (4/3/06)

Can you still buy cracked corn at produce stores (chook feed) used to be dirt cheap or should that be Cheep


----------



## Mr Bond (4/3/06)

dial90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found an American recipe that I want to try. It includes an ingredient called Corn Grits. Where can you get these in Australia, or what is a substitute for them?
> 
> ...



I found this old thread that may give you some help as well  


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=flaked%20maize


----------



## tdh (4/3/06)

Polenta is (I'm quite sure) the same as grits. It does require a cereal mash though.

Flaked maize has been gelatinized so can go straight into the mash, 20-25% is great.

tdh


----------



## Darren (4/3/06)

Just a word of warning about polenta. It needs to be boiled. Boiling polenta is nasty stuff. It spits and burns like hell when it lands on your hands. Instant blisters.


EDIT: Flaked corn is the go
cheers
Darren


----------



## dial90 (4/3/06)

Thanks guys. I have plenty to think about now, but I think the flaked maize might be the best solution.


----------

